# Sparkys noob corner



## SparkySA (2/9/19)

Hey vapers

I am in dire need of a ohm meter and a 4 battery charger if anyone has spare, it would be greatly appreciated I would love to up my vaping game and actually test my builds before I start vaping

And if anyone have a spare Addy stand to help me build properly that would be awesome


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (2/9/19)

I am confused, here you say you broke the bank at Vapecon and offering a PIF. Why not just trade the items for what you looking for? 

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/2-x-pod-vapes-with-a-spare-pod-each-reserved.t61953/#post-802108


----------



## Vilaishima (2/9/19)

I don't have an atty stand or an ohm meter. I do however have more than one mod that offers me both...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SparkySA (2/9/19)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> I am confused, here you say you broke the bank at Vapecon and offering a PIF. Why not just trade the items for what you looking for?
> 
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/2-x-pod-vapes-with-a-spare-pod-each-reserved.t61953/#post-802108


Its in the spirit of giving, what I need is a nice to have, it would be nice to have a ohm meter but I don't need it to continue vaping, the 2 pod thingys I have could help someone to quit smoking, somebody that has a spare ohm meter for an example would not necessarily need pods because those guys usually build their own coils, I dunno I might be missing something, but I don't think anyone with spare ohm meter and battery chargers and a Addy stand would be interested in pod systems

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (2/9/19)

SparkySA said:


> Its in the spirit of giving, what I need is a nice to have, it would be nice to have a ohm meter but I don't need it to continue vaping, the 2 pod thingys I have could help someone to quit smoking, somebody that has a spare ohm meter for an example would not necessarily need pods because those guys usually build their own coils, I dunno I might be missing something, but I don't think anyone with spare ohm meter and battery chargers and a Addy stand would be interested in pod systems



I do think you are missing something or maybe I am. While your offer to PIF items no longer needed is generous and lauded. The PIF system on this forum is for people in dire need who may not have the funds to procure vape gear or juice and we help to avoid them going back to stinkies. I don't think it was intended for people who "break the bank" at Vapecon.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SparkySA (2/9/19)

Vilaishima said:


> I don't have an atty stand or an ohm meter. I do however have more than one mod that offers me both...


Same here I have 3 mods also but I would love to learn how to make my own coils, and make vaping my way of life, I'm trying to stay away from the stinkys so vaping has become more than a lifestyle change to me, it became a hobby.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SparkySA (2/9/19)

Changed the title

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cornelius (2/9/19)

You don't really need an ohm meter, it is a nice to have. I have one but only use it for the Exocet. Otherwise a Mod works fine

Battery chargers are a different story, sorry my 4 bay stopped working, only have the 8 bay left but I use it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (2/9/19)

Ou Sparks. Sell your two pods in classifieds for R200 each and go buy a two bay charger, no need for a four bay charger.
Why do you need an atty stand? You build on your mod and thats your ohm meter then also. If you really want an ohm meter buy one that can pulse your coils also(nobody is going to gve such an ohm meter away). If you buy a pulse ohm meter then thats your atty stand also. I dont think many people will build on an atty stand, then unscrew and screw on either mod or ohm meter to pulse and check ohms and then unscrew and put back on atty stand to wick. You do everything on the mod or ohm meter. You can buy cheap ohm meter than only read ohms and cant heat coils, I have one but dont really use it,as then you have to screw and unscrew while building, just a waste of time, just build and do everything on the mod

Maybe do a poll and see how many longtime vapers/builders use ohm meters or atty stands to build on. You might be supprised.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Creative 2


----------



## SparkySA (2/9/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Ou Sparks. Sell your two pods in classifieds for R200 each and go buy a two bay charger, no need for a four bay charger.
> Why do you need an atty stand? You build on your mod and thats your ohm meter then also. If you really want an ohm meter buy one that can pulse your coils also(nobody is going to gve such an ohm meter away). If you buy a pulse ohm meter then thats your atty stand also. I dont think many people will build on an atty stand, then unscrew and screw on either mod or ohm meter to pulse and check ohms and then unscrew and put back on atty stand to wick. You do everything on the mod or ohm meter. You can buy cheap ohm meter than only read ohms and cant heat coils, I have one but dont really use it,as then you have to screw and unscrew while building, just a waste of time, just build and do everything on the mod
> 
> Maybe do a poll and see how many longtime vapers/builders use ohm meters or atty stands to build on. You might be supprised.


Thanks for the insight, 

Yeah you are right I am building on my mod currently. Why change? 

Well all the YouTube guys uses ohm meters and has Addy stands and imported French tweezers and uses holy water to bless the deck before and after a build, this is what I thought I needed in order to progress as a vape hobbyist.

I still wanna try my hand at making coils but I have the feeling that buying coils is a better option. 

I dunno the Addy stand I think it's for practical reasons that I want one I have 3 tanks now and one is lying on its side on my table 

I guess I can perforated a mcd chips holder to keep the thing upright.....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SparkySA (2/9/19)

I would like to apologize profusely regarding this thread..... I guess that's how you learn right..... 

Admins please move this thread to noob section.... Sparky was a DUM DUM again

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SparkySA (2/9/19)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (2/9/19)

For start buy on of these holders for tools, attys etc. They about R100


----------



## SparkySA (2/9/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> For start buy on of these holders for tools, attys etc. They about R100
> View attachment 176523


Waar


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (2/9/19)

Just check shops. I got from Vapehyper, dont know if they still have. Vapeking should also have

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SparkySA (2/9/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Cornelius (2/9/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> For start buy on of these holders for tools, attys etc. They about R100
> View attachment 176523



Otherwise if you are handy with a drill and some wood you can make your own stands. 
Also you are in my area, let me know if you need help and I will gladly assist.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## SparkySA (2/9/19)

Cornelius said:


> Otherwise if you are handy with a drill and some wood you can make your own stands.
> Also you are in my area, let me know if you need help and I will gladly assist.


Thanks a million it would be greatly appreciated, I need a little guidance to go from a noob to a novice with these things

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faraaz (2/9/19)

Relax bud, There is 100's if not 1000's of people that have a collection of costly mods and tanks, yet they build with an old side cutter on their mods (to check wattage) and comb cotton out with a toothpick

Don't have to be "influenced" with Youtubers (that is their job)

I am not saying you should not have all the tools & "atty" stand, many of us have OCD and we want everything neat on the desk however you can get away with just a mod, RTA, batteries, 2 bay charger if you have a dual battery mod and some tools in the house

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## SparkySA (2/9/19)

I don't have a charger yet charging with my mods currently,

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wesley (2/9/19)

Faraaz said:


> Relax bud, There is 100's if not 1000's of people that have a collection of costly mods and tanks, yet they build with an old side cutter on their mods (to check wattage) and comb cotton out with a toothpick
> 
> Don't have to be "influenced" with Youtubers (that is their job)
> 
> I am not saying you should not have all the tools & "atty" stand, many of us have OCD and we want everything neat on the desk however you can get away with just a mod, RTA, batteries, 2 bay charger if you have a dual battery mod and some tools in the house



100% this - I wrap my coils around drill bits from Builders, clip them using nail clippers from Dischem, and cut my Organic Dischem cotton with scissors from Checkers.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Arthster (2/9/19)

SparkySA said:


> I don't have a charger yet charging with my mods currently,



That is the only thing that I would recommend as a must have. Testers and building platforms are good for when you use mechs. Amp draw on a fresh unburned coil can very far and wide and that's where those test / burn tabs come in. if your using a regulated mod it will warn you if your about to do something unsafe with a build. Rather invest in a good quality known brand charger

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SparkySA (2/9/19)

If anyone have a spare charger it would be great,


----------



## Arthster (2/9/19)

SparkySA said:


> If anyone have a spare charger it would be great,



Sorry bud, I really whish I could help but I pif'd my spare charger along with a MTL kit this weekend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vilaishima (2/9/19)

Faraaz said:


> Relax bud, There is 100's if not 1000's of people that have a collection of costly mods and tanks, yet they build with an old side cutter on their mods (to check wattage) and comb cotton out with a toothpick
> 
> Don't have to be "influenced" with Youtubers (that is their job)
> 
> I am not saying you should not have all the tools & "atty" stand, many of us have OCD and we want everything neat on the desk however you can get away with just a mod, RTA, batteries, 2 bay charger if you have a dual battery mod and some tools in the house


Agreed. I still prefer using a toothpick to wick above anything else that I have tried. He'll I even reuse them.

I build on my Luxe and I make coils with drill bits and screwdrivers. Sure with more dedicated equipment it might be easier but I really don't struggle.

I do use 4 bay charger though. I have messed up 2 batteries by charging in my old Cuboid mod. The newer mods should be fine for charging though. Having a Noisy or a mech makes this impossible though.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO (2/9/19)

Atty stand:
https://www.thevapeden.co.za/collections/accessories/products/cthulhu-hastur-atomizer-stand-base#

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WBotha (2/9/19)

Hi vapers 
I also use my mod as a stand when building coils and wicking ,I had a ohm reader since Jan but It broke and honestly I dont miss it . but if you need a stand what i use sometimes is a coke 2l cap as a atty stand , just drill a big enough hole in the middle for the thread to fit in firmly , can even spray the cap your favourite colour . I have 2 dual battery mods and 6 batteries and I manage with a 2 bay charger .

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Arthster (2/9/19)

WBotha said:


> Hi vapers
> I also use my mod as a stand when building coils and wicking ,I had a ohm reader since Jan but It broke and honestly I dont miss it . but if you need a stand what i use sometimes is a coke 2l cap as a atty stand , just drill a big enough hole in the middle for the thread to fit in firmly , can even spray the cap your favourite colour . I have 2 dual battery mods and 6 batteries and I manage with a 2 bay charger .



I took a piece of skirting board that I drilled holes in... But truth be told rebuilding on the mod was more convenient and the skirting board was better at starting a braai then holding a rda

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## WBotha (2/9/19)

Arthster said:


> I took a piece of skirting board that I drilled holes in... But truth be told rebuilding on the mod was more convenient and the skirting board was better at starting a braai then holding a rda


Hahaha I will keep that in mind next time need a fire going

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## CaliGuy (3/9/19)

Nitecore 2 Bay Charger on sale

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collectio...itecore-new-i2-intellicharger-battery-charger

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arthster (3/9/19)

CaliGuy said:


> Nitecore 2 Bay Charger on sale
> 
> https://www.sirvape.co.za/collectio...itecore-new-i2-intellicharger-battery-charger



That's a great price on that charger.


----------

